# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #7

## Albmaster

Miresevini ne sofren Fierake edicioni 7. Nuk e kuptoj pse eshte mbyllur e 6-shta pa arritur nr max te postimeve...nejse,Ju uroj mireseardhjen te gjithe *FIERAKEVE*.

Albmaster

----------


## FierAkja143

Pershendetje gjith patriotet e mi!!  :buzeqeshje: 

Un jam komandatja e kesaj sofre kshu qe para se te futeni ktu duhet te merrni leje nga un.

flm per mirekuptimin  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ti meeeeeeeeeeeeee  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk kam vdekur akoma une  :ngerdheshje: 

Prsh te gjitheveeeeeeeeee kudo qe ndytheni (siç thote Dj ciu)  :pa dhembe:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

PErshendetje fieri 

Shpresoj te jeni duke kaluar mire te gjithe

----------


## INFINITY©

> Miresevini ne sofren Fierake edicioni 7. Nuk e kuptoj pse eshte mbyllur e 6-shta pa arritur nr max te postimeve...nejse,*Ju uroj mireseardhjen te gjithe FIERAKEVE.*
> 
> Albmaster


Hahahahahhaha sa kam qesh  :ngerdheshje:  Albmaster je treguar shume mikeprites me ate fjaline e fundit.  :perqeshje:  (Dmth ju te tjeret merrni pashaporten nga Fieri njehere pastaj mund te futeni ketu.  :pa dhembe: ) 

Nje pershendetje te vecante per te gjithe patriotet e mi. 

Qofshi mire ne cdo cep te botes qe te jeni!

----------


## gesti_7

> Hahahahahhaha sa kam qesh  Albmaster je treguar shume mikeprites me ate fjaline e fundit.  (Dmth ju te tjeret merrni pashaporten nga Fieri njehere pastaj mund te futeni ketu. ) 
> 
> Nje pershendetje te vecante per te gjithe patriotet e mi. 
> 
> Qofshi mire ne cdo cep te botes qe te jeni!


hehehehe mire qe se kam hequr akoma pashaportizimin nga fieri.
Pershendetje te gjitheve, qofshi sa me mire kudo qe te jeni.

----------


## Albmaster

> Hahahahahhaha sa kam qesh  Albmaster je treguar shume mikeprites me ate fjaline e fundit.  (Dmth ju te tjeret merrni pashaporten nga Fieri njehere pastaj mund te futeni ketu. ) 
> 
> Nje pershendetje te vecante per te gjithe patriotet e mi. 
> 
> Qofshi mire ne cdo cep te botes qe te jeni!


Normale kot nuk  quhet sofra fierake. : )

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Pershendetje fieri ...

----------


## Albmaster

> Pershendetje fieri ...


Miresevjen mistrece  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Miresevjen mistrece



Po cthoni njeher ?? se fierin mir e keni goxha i bukur eshte bere ..

----------


## fier_brainstorm

Skyline-i i Fierit

----------


## FierAkja143

ahh kur do vete te bej ca xhiro te ajo rruga aty!!  Kshu nja 1-2 dite se pastaj do me merzitet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vangjeli_FR

Pershendetje patriota Fierak, sot jam i merzitur Apollonia humbi ne minuten e fundit shtes ne shkoder kundra vllaznise. pershendes ter fieraket kudo qe ndodhen.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Pershendetje dhe nga nje fierak i moncem*

----------


## bombona

pershendetje fieriiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## fier_brainstorm

> pershendetje fieriiiiiiiiiiiiii


Pershendetje lepurushe...

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ore ku jan futur keta te fierit!Apo skan marr veten akoma nga pushimet?

Po dilni ore,se lat nam lat,u bet tju kerkosh me qiri,sju vjen zor sju vjen*

----------


## Albmaster

> *Ore ku jan futur keta te fierit!Apo skan marr veten akoma nga pushimet?
> 
> Po dilni ore,se lat nam lat,u bet tju kerkosh me qiri,sju vjen zor sju vjen*


Feraket  :perqeshje:  kush e di ku jane futur  :ngerdheshje:  jane ne ethet e provimeve akoma lol

----------


## [Perla]

Nashti, Dj ciu-n e zune ethet e gushtit  :perqeshje:  Si u bere tani, je me mire  :ngerdheshje: 

Prsh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## elsaa

Pershendetje fieri . 
Perlaaaaaaaaaaaaaa du kafen .

----------

